

An Inside Look at How we got TechCrunched - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=112

======
babul
I don't understand the obsession people have about getting techcrunched.

~~~
shafqat
I'm not sure if you actually read the post, but I re-iterate how TC is not an
indicator of long term success. If was fun, and it put it on the map. I just
wanted to share the experience. Its not the endgame, but rather, just the
beginning.

